
Talent Pairing for Job Sharing - brian_becher
https://jobpairing.com/
======
brian_becher
Talent Pairing for Job Sharing

When talented professionals want to continue their career but are passionate
about schedule flexibility and finding balance in their life, our pairing
process begins. Job sharing is a professional arrangement in which a full-time
job is split between two individuals—or job mates—each responsible for the
success of the job as a whole. The www.jobpairing.com platform allows users to
pair with other professionals and connect with companies eager to recruit and
retain top talent.

The jobpairing.com platform assists both career-oriented individuals and
employers in driving contemporary workplace arrangements. Employees benefit by
increasing work-life balance and creating flexibility to pursue other
important aspects in their lives. Employers benefit by reducing the costs of
rehiring and increased employee satisfaction, productivity and diversity. A
number of employers are currently tapping into the benefits of offering job
sharing as an option.

Create your jobpairing.com profile and find your job mate—your life is waiting
for you!

